# Magnetic nocks = dangerous and a failure



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi

I just purchased some of those magnetic nocks on a whim to try something to increase the nocking speed. 

"Thunderball Magnetic Nock system"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Archery...761?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cad65f039

Big mistake. When I drew back and released the bow made a horrible dry-firing sound and the arrow jumped around, banging off the riser and landing on my bow arm... just missed my head. 

I think (after trying it a 2nd time like an idiot) that using these with finger release puts torque on the string, causing the metal ball to spin sideways and release the magnet off the back of the arrow.

Maybe these arrows should say "only for use with mechanical release" but I didnt see anything like this on the package. 

anyways most guys probably aren't using these anyways but if you're thinknig about it, don't waste your $20. Its dangerous and I might have broken/damaged my bow or arrows or even jacked myself up in the face if I was unlucky.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

You confirmed exactly what I predicted. I would never even even consider using one of those things.

Look at the picture again...it does show it with a D loop.

Glad you're ok, that could have been a very bad day


----------

